# Akribos XXIV Mechanical



## GongNong88 (Apr 8, 2016)

I ordered one of these on Ebay. It's a hand wind mechanical with a Sea-Gull ST3600 movement. They come in various colors and sell new for $35-$60 on Amazon


----------



## GongNong88 (Apr 8, 2016)

They resemble the Sea-Gull M222S which sells for $299


----------



## GongNong88 (Apr 8, 2016)

I got it in the mail today.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

is there any lume on good price


----------

